# Von Magnetischem-Lasso zum Polygon-Lasso



## ComicBookGuy (8. April 2004)

Wenn ich aus dem Bild herausragende Bildelemente ausschneiden will und für die im Bild liegenden Kanten des Objekts das magnetische Lasso verwende, kann ich dann während des "Auswählens" zum Polygon-Lasso wechseln um die Auswahl am Bildrand anliegend zu beenden?

Denn wenn ich am Bildrand entlanggehe, wird (entsprechend der Funktion des magn. Lassos) natürlich keine gerade Linie gezogen, sondern weiterhin Punkte in Cursornähe martiert.

Kann ich Photoshop irgend wie "verbieten" ständig Punkte zu setzen und eine Linie festzulegen, ähnlich wie mit "backspace" nur dann auch eben ohne die dennoch vorhandene "schiefe Linie"?
Oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit, die das Verwenden des (im Vergleich) mühevollen "Klickens" oder "Zeichnens" der beiden anderen Lassos verhindern?






(Sieht man das Bild?) 

Natürlich könnte man auch die am Rand liegenden Teile nachträglich noch ausschneiden und über die entstadnenen Lücken legen, aber... trotzdem!


----------



## Lobi (8. April 2004)

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann kannst du ganz einfach wechseln, indem du erst den Teil markierst, den du zB mit dem Magnetlasso markieren willst und schliesst den "kreis"... dann wechselst du das Lasso und markierst einfach weiter... WICHTIG hierbei ist dann nur, dass du die "Shift-Taste" gedrückt halten musst um die Auswahl zu erweitern!

Mit gedrückter "Alt-Taste" kannst du genauso Markierungen wieder "rausschneiden" oder demarkieren.. wie auch immer man das nennen will/muss...

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!


----------



## ComicBookGuy (9. April 2004)

Ok. Ich denke, wenn es nicht anders geht, dann ist das das wonach ich gesucht habe...

(bier/wodka/sekt/glühwein...)


----------



## Lobi (9. April 2004)

Nein danke... keinen Sekt... den Rest schon


----------

